# New Generator - got a wiring question



## Zapperhead (Feb 3, 2017)

Imagine that.
Yeah, so I bought a portable Briggs P3000. I was wondering if instead of just running
the wires through a window or cracked door, is there a way to build an in/out outlet or outlets
into a door ? I've got some metal doors that go out on the porch where I'll keep the generator.
I thought it might be clean to run a plug from the generator to a male embedded in the door and
then have another female on the inside of the door in the house and continue on from there. 
Anyone rig anything like that?

Thanks in advance for anyone's input.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Read your situation and throw this out;
--How Often would you need it to go that route?
--I would be inclined to have a Transfer Switch or other Switches installed, with the Power Connection available on the porch or where you choose to install.
--If you opt for this installation, you allow yourself leeway for a larger gen downstream. Your Briggs is alright, but if you need to have some heaters or a/c going, along with the refrigerator. Also, if the witch is in place, then hot water would be available.
--Treat the hardwire as an home improvement and another upgrade.

Again, this just my random thoughts. I had the Trans Switch installed 12 years ago....and it is priceless. We live rural, power outages....but no inconvenience.


----------



## Zapperhead (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Ron,
thanks and maybe some day, but we're not there yet. The way my wife and I look at it is that at least
with this arrangement for a little over the $1000, we'll have internet, tv, fan and either the frige or 
a tabletop oven or microwave. We might not even plug in the frige unless the outage is going on more
than two hours. Then if we wanted to cook we could unplug the frige for a little while and power
a countertop oven or microwave, then re-plug the frige. Thanks for the suggestion though.
This particular generator has a L5-30 connector in addition to the four standard 120v/20amp
outlets. I'm thinking that I could get away with just two plugs; one going to the kitchen and one
to the tv/office where internet stuff is. So, if I one L5-30 outlet thru the door, I could get 
something like this (attached photo) - L5-30P Generator Y-Adapter Male Plug to U.S. 15/20-Amp Female Connectors
and plug in on the inside, one going to kitchen and other going to office. Do you think I'd be able
to utilize all the juice available from that generator over one "thick" cord coming from the generator
to the plug (maybe 10 gauge) to the door outlet and then split off like this? I'd get something like two
12 gauge cords for both. 
I'm still assuming I can do this door plug thing, but I'm not an electrician so that's why I'm asking. 
I was hoping that it's not that odd of a thing to do. If the door is too thin to accommodate the plug hardware, 
I could put it in the wall, but more work as it's concrete block/stucco. Seems like the middle of the road thing to do 
between running the cable through a window or door crack or opting for a switch.


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

It would be an unusual set up but doable as long as the door is hollow and thick enough to accept a box. Not sure the fire inspector or insurance company would be accommodating though.


----------



## davefred99 (Jan 20, 2017)

One thing to check on you generator is whether it is rated at 3000 watts to a single L5-30 outlet or is actually is rated at 1500 watts total split between all outlets. I say this because I have an older Coleman PowerMate 3000 watt generator that simply has two 120 v outlets rated at 15 amps each. I contacted Coleman and was told its because it was dual windings and technically puts out 240 volts but is not wired for it. Instead they just split the load to the dual 120 outlets and the only way I can actually get the full 3000 watt rating is by running two separate cords to separate appliances or lights. I though of making a home made 240 outlet for it but recently purchased a newer much bigger 7000/9000 watt champion generator and wired it into my panel with an inlet box and interlock kit. 

By the way is your generator rated for 3000 watts max or continuous. I found my 2500 continuous /3000 max watt to be to small for my needs.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

First question, how often do you have outages and duration? Depending on frequency and duration, I'd just put a couple of 15A extension cords through a window, etc. If it's an ongoing issue, penetrate the wall and put a WP box where you can access your genset. If you go ahead with mounting a box it's not going to be small, and will be located low so you'll have a permanent trip hazard installed. You might consider just putting a raceway thought the door to feed the extension cords through. e.g. two inch metal conduit, get a couple of plastic pipe caps to keep kritterz out, you could also stuff with insulation when not in use. 


As Ron J suggested, put a permanent connection on the porch, penetrating the wall and be done. Ready for upgrades when you decide 3KW isn't adequate, just make sure the raceway is large enough. Spend the $$ once.


----------



## Zapperhead (Feb 3, 2017)

Romore said:


> It would be an unusual set up but doable as long as the door is hollow and thick enough to accept a box. Not sure the fire inspector or insurance company would be accommodating though.


I guess I'm just a newbee, but it would seem like something that
would be a fairly reasonable idea. It would be better than letting bugs
in the house along with CO. I hadn't even considered the inspection 
aspect of it though. Thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## Zapperhead (Feb 3, 2017)

davefred99 said:


> One thing to check on you generator is whether it is rated at 3000 watts to a single L5-30 outlet or is actually is rated at 1500 watts total split between all outlets. I say this because I have an older Coleman PowerMate 3000 watt generator that simply has two 120 v outlets rated at 15 amps each. I contacted Coleman and was told its because it was dual windings and technically puts out 240 volts but is not wired for it. Instead they just split the load to the dual 120 outlets and the only way I can actually get the full 3000 watt rating is by running two separate cords to separate appliances or lights. I though of making a home made 240 outlet for it but recently purchased a newer much bigger 7000/9000 watt champion generator and wired it into my panel with an inlet box and interlock kit.
> 
> By the way is your generator rated for 3000 watts max or continuous. I found my 2500 continuous /3000 max watt to be to small for my needs.


 Good questions and this is the kind of info I need because I'm only moderately knowledgeable about electric. The specs say the L5-30 is for 120 Volt AC, 60Hz, single phase loads requiring up to 2,600 watts at 21.6 amps. Peak wattage is 3000 and it will handle 2600 continuous. Would I be loosing any power over using two separate 120 V AC 20 amp outlets, or introducing any issues by splitting off this one outlet? I would certainly purchase cables of the proper thickness.


----------



## Zapperhead (Feb 3, 2017)

exmar said:


> First question, how often do you have outages and duration? Depending on frequency and duration, I'd just put a couple of 15A extension cords through a window, etc. If it's an ongoing issue, penetrate the wall and put a WP box where you can access your genset. If you go ahead with mounting a box it's not going to be small, and will be located low so you'll have a permanent trip hazard installed. You might consider just putting a raceway thought the door to feed the extension cords through. e.g. two inch metal conduit, get a couple of plastic pipe caps to keep kritterz out, you could also stuff with insulation when not in use.
> As Ron J suggested, put a permanent connection on the porch, penetrating the wall and be done. Ready for upgrades when you decide 3KW isn't adequate, just make sure the raceway is large enough. Spend the $$ once.


We get on average 2 long outages a year like maybe 4 to 10 hours. We get some brownouts, but of course this setup isn't going to help that.
That's an interesting idea about the raceway. Is that a common thing? Any particular one that's popular?
Sorry I'm not up on the terms; I don't know what a WP box is. 
Also a bit off subject, but I was looking into how to keep the rain off this unit. I do have canopy over half of
the back porch. So, I've got about ten feet of roof covering and after that there's about another ten feet of screened in roof. I have noticed when I bbq, the smoke tends to gather under the canopy because there's a cement block lip, one block high that I think causes that to occur and even with the ceiling fan on, it just tends to swirl around inside that area. Turning on the fan actually makes it worse. In addition, the manual for this unit says not to run it in such a spot as CO will gather there. So, I thought I'd better run the unit out in the screened roof area and was looking into solutions. I saw those tent thingys but they are incredibly expensive for what they are. So, here's what I was considering. Our dishwasher just died and if I enlarge the hole in the bottom (washer lying on it's back), the unit will fit in there. The door can be opened to pull the start cord and the exhaust will go out the back. Since the dishwasher is essentially water proof, I know that will work. Question is whether it's too confined of an area. Would I need to cut additional vent holes other than the big hole where the exhaust will be pointed out? Yep, you might be a ******* if....


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Think of raceway as a short pipe, length determined by thickness or door or wall. Do your measuring and visit an electrical supply house, they'll fix you up. WP=Weather Proof. IMHO genset needs to be protected from rain. You definitely don't want it close enough that the exhaust can enter your house! I've read about very "creative" enclosures folks have made for them, including getting a large dog kennel, cutting holes for intake and cooling air and exhaust. This is where it gets interesting, the genset is air cooled, which means it needs a good bit of air for cooling and combustion air, and large vent for the exhaust, so you want to protect it from rain, but allow it to get plenty of air and exhaust combustion products. I'm lost as to putting a genset where your dishwasher was, behind a cabinet door? Inside the house????? Enclosed in a cabinet??? These give off a lot of heat, mainly from the engine, but also from the generator which must be dispersed. Ignoring a rain proof location, if your worst case outage is ten hours, that's not bad at all, minimal trips to the frig and everything should be OK.


----------



## Zapperhead (Feb 3, 2017)

exmar said:


> Think of raceway as a short pipe, length determined by thickness or door or wall. Do your measuring and visit an electrical supply house, they'll fix you up. WP=Weather Proof. IMHO genset needs to be protected from rain. You definitely don't want it close enough that the exhaust can enter your house! I've read about very "creative" enclosures folks have made for them, including getting a large dog kennel, cutting holes for intake and cooling air and exhaust. This is where it gets interesting, the genset is air cooled, which means it needs a good bit of air for cooling and combustion air, and large vent for the exhaust, so you want to protect it from rain, but allow it to get plenty of air and exhaust combustion products. I'm lost as to putting a genset where your dishwasher was, behind a cabinet door? Inside the house????? Enclosed in a cabinet??? These give off a lot of heat, mainly from the engine, but also from the generator which must be dispersed. Ignoring a rain proof location, if your worst case outage is ten hours, that's not bad at all, minimal trips to the frig and everything should be OK.


 I think you misunderstood me. I want to use the old dishwasher that I've removed as an enclosure to keep
rain off the generator. The generator fits inside the dishwasher and the dishwasher is water proof. It will be outside in the elements on the screen porch. I can cut additional holes in the sides to provide more airflow. I suppose that is why those tent-like covers only go about a third to half of the way down from the top of the generator. I wondered how a little sideways rain would affect a product like that. We get rain here in Florida that would drown a generator with one of those little "hats" on it. Thanks for bringing that up the point about heat.


----------



## Zapperhead (Feb 3, 2017)

Thought I'd post this for posterity. My first startup was sort of a hassle because the Briggs 
quick start guide had a picture of the on switch in the off position but stated it was the on position. 
Naturally rather than reading, I followed the picture....for awhile.
We hooked up one 50' 12 gauge wire to the frige and one to the internet, computer, tv, fan,
clock, stereo, dvd. I probably was not looking at the % usage gauge on the generator exactly when the frige compressor
went on, but otherwise the load never went over 19% which was surprising to me. I ran the wires
through the back door and just stuffed some insulating foam in the cracks. We thought the generator
was sort of loud that way, so I've decided to run the wires through my office door which gives
us also the interior door as an extra buffer. That was very quiet. I will just need to get maybe a
75' wire for the frige in that case. After the generator had been running about 20 minutes, I opened
the top to check if it felt too hot in that enclosure. It felt no different to me than the outside of it,
however, it was only about a 65 to 68 degrees day. I think heat will not be a problem though with
the three holes cut into it. So that's it; my ******* dishwasher generator enclosure.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback on how it all turned out.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for photos.....I have been following, really couldn't rap my arms around it - the pixs clear it up, good job and thinking outside the box!


----------



## Zapperhead (Feb 3, 2017)

exmar said:


> Thanks for the feedback on how it all turned out.


You're welcome. I'm sorry for not responding very quickly. I must not have notifications enabled.
I've decided I didn't like that color green, so I've put the first coat of a metallic chestnut color and it's
looking tons better. Also lessons learned was that the wheels were bending the thin skin of this washer, so I cut four flat pieces of metal, drilled a hole and re-fastened them. Much better support now. I'll post pics when done.


----------



## Zapperhead (Feb 3, 2017)

RonJ said:


> Thanks for photos.....I have been following, really couldn't rap my arms around it - the pixs clear it up, good job and thinking outside the box!


You're welcome Ron, I'm going to post a few more pics when I get the final touches on it.


----------



## Zapperhead (Feb 3, 2017)

*Final Pics*

Picture showing the metal pieces I cut to help brace the wheels.
A bit thicker than is probably required, but is scrap I had on-hand.
I plugged up the three holes with paper so that I could repaint the
unit. I'll just leave it like that as a little bit more weather protection
as this will stay outdoors under the canopy.
The picture with the red lines shows the part that I cut out on the 
exhaust end allowing the generator to fit. Used a metal cutting blade
with sawsall since I had to cut through a metal bar. The rest of the plastic 
cuts I used my oscillating tool with oval blade; worked great. Porter Cable 
may be cheap, but mine's been working fine for years and does the job for 
what, a whole $20 or so.
Going to run the cables through that side office door and then through 
inside door to the living area instead of straight through the main doors as 
that route was too loud. When I had the main door shut and had the door 
in the photo ajar and the inside office door open, we could barely hear the 
generator. 
The "dishwasher" will be used as a table the rest of the time next to my smoker. :tango_face_grin:

Thanks again for everyone's input. I may install one of those direct connect 
boxes some day y'all recommended; if I run a 2nd one of these in parallel.


----------



## Zapperhead (Feb 3, 2017)

Well don't I feel idiotic. I ran across the inspection report for our house and come to find out, this house already has a connection receptacle for a generator on the outside wall of the garage and apparently an associated panel inside. The generator I purchased has a three pronged 120v / 30amp outlet. Can I use that to connect to this four pronged connector? What type of cable and gauge? The generator is - Briggs & Stratton 30545 P3000 PowerSmart 3000-Watt Inverter Generator. That inside smaller sub-panel also has connection labelled "generator". So, once connected, does that mean any powered device in our home can be turned on as long as there's enough power to run it?


----------



## Zapperhead (Feb 3, 2017)

bump...anyone?


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

You could get an adapter but it will only run one leg of that 220 plug. You would have to find out what items that plug and panel will run and then figure out what leg you want to power up. If you find that things are split up in the generator breaker box you could always move things around and switch legs on Items you really need. That is of course if your comfortable doing that kind of thing. 

The problem you have with that connector is that it is a 220 (hot, hot, neutral, ground) plug. Your generator 30 amp plug is only a 110 plug, (hot, neutral, ground). The two hot legs in the outside plug on your garage are going to the generator breaker box inside. When looking at the generator breaker box do you see two sides of breakers I.E. two legs or one? Does it say what things would be powered up in that breaker box? Perhaps a picture of it with the cover off would help us to really see how they set it up.


----------



## Handyhiker (Sep 29, 2016)

If you pick up a female plug and jump the two hot legs with a wire and then have the correct male to plug into your generator it will power both sides. But remember it is only 120v not 240v. If you do this all in the cable it doesn't change any connections in the house or box. That way if you ever get another generator, just plug it in. No need to try to remember what you need to change.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Your right, should have thought of that. : )


----------

